# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Best bath for shower/bath combo

## lizzyg

Hi, I am trying to find the widest bath for our new shower/bath combo. At the moment we have a separate bath and shower and stuff all space. The shower fits into a recess in the bathroom and two walls of the shower are actually external walls - it sort of juts out from the rest of the bathroom. I'm thinking we should build a bath into the recess. We won't need any sort of glass or curtain as the walls will contain the water. 
The shower recess, once we strip the walls back to studs, will be about 860mm. The Stylus Newbury bath is 850mm wide but I want to know what the width is inside the bath. 
Or is there an 850mm wide bath on the market with really straight sides that can be tiled in? 
Help!  :Biggrin:

----------


## cola

I have a bath very similar to the Stylus Careeba which is about 450mm deep - almost everyone that has used the bath/shower have commented how difficult it is to climb into the shower with the bath that deep, and the Newbury is deeper still. Deep baths are great for soaking, but on a day to day bath/shower combo, it can be an effort (wait till you sprain an ankle!) I hate shallow baths so I don't mind so much  :Smilie:  
How deep is your shower recess? say it's 90cm, then the Newbury looks like there is only about another 40-50cm of flat surface for you to climb in and out of the bath if you put the drain in the shower recess end (if the Stylus PDF brochure is an indication).  That is not much, I don't think you'd even have to sprain an ankle to notice how awkward that could be.   
I did live somewhere with a tiled bathtub, like a Japanese bath, it had vertical sides.  It was actually very comfortable, but they do use a lot more water to fill the bath.   
Hopefully someone else will have some other recommendations.

----------


## lizzyg

Hi Cola. The Newbury is 475mm in height. But I was thinking of building and tiling in a step around the bath so that should help with getting into it. I'm not sure what you mean by the depth of the shower recess? Do you mean how much length of the bath will jut out from the shower? About 700mm I think. 
Why oh why don't the brochures show the inner width of the bath?? I can't be the only person who wants to know! lol

----------


## lizzyg

Oh, and I'm not sure a tiled bath would be too comfy on the bum :Blush7:

----------


## blonk

We bought a Kaldewai Metal bath. I agree, deep baths are a bit of a pain to get in and out of. This ones not too bad. Internally it has enough room. I like plenty of space around me when I shower, and this one is roomy enough. Can't remember the internal dimensions or model, but when I get home I'll measure it up and let you know. For our choice we went to a few bathroom suppliers and found one that had all the baths laid out and we could climb in and out at will. See if there is a similar place where you live, it certainly helped us make the right choice.

----------


## blonk

Our bath is a Kaldewai Dyna-set, 750mm wide. Internal, the flat section of the base is about 430mm, it then curves up gradually to about 500, and to about 550 at the top.

----------


## lizzyg

Thanks Blonk. I finally just rang Stylus (Caroma) direct and found out the dimensions - after being told by one supplier that it was 425mm which didn't seem right to me. Turns out it is a massive 640mm and has pretty much straight sides. Yes I know it will be a pain to get into and out of but we're willing to put up with that to have a bigger bath and more floor space in the bathroom.

----------


## Haveago1

_Yes I know it will be a pain to get into and out of_  
Don't know if it would be practical or workable in your situation, but can you sink the bath into the floor a bit?  
Would make it a bit easier to enter/exit - I have always been suss about a tiled step getting into baths as they appear to offer another hard and sharp edged surface to bang your head on if you slip over...

----------


## lizzyg

Hi just wanted to pop back in to say....we have bought a block of land to build on and will be selling our home! It was our first home together so a bit sad, but financially it is better for us to build a 4x2 than to keep renovating our home. Its a bit of a rabbit warren - 3 bedrooms with interconnecting doors and no hallway access. Plus the bathroom of course. My inlaws are leaving their house to us one day in the not too distant future (as its on the land the family business operates from) and that will definately need renovating. Our aim is to have two 4x2 brick and tile homes to rent out by the time his parents retire. Anyway, cheers for the advice  :Smilie:

----------

